
Chip Card Nightmares? Help Is on the Way - petethomas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/chip-card-nightmares-help-is-on-the-way-1470163865
======
alrs
So now Google or Apple knows where every penny I spend goes, and I'm
functionally broke if my battery dies? Big bag of nope.

